# breeding conditions



## juiced (Jul 26, 2004)

hi i just wanted to konw what the ideal conditions to get my p's breeding are. I am going to write down my conditions and tell me what you think.

my ph is between 6.5 and 7.0. My ammonia reads 0 or close to it, the nitrite levels read 0 or close to it, and my nitrate levels read between 20 and 40 ppm. They are in a 120 gal tank 5 p's in all. the temp is a stable 82 and there are lots of rocks to hide behind as well as calm areas away from the power head. the tank is also in a low traffic zone.

Can anyone suggest any changes, or have any questions about my setup?

any info would be great i want fry asap i have 2 empty 100 gal tanks to raise them in.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

hmmmmmm....MAYBE YOU SHOULD GO TO OPEFE OR READ THE BREEDING GUIDE ON THIS WEBSITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

